# Mature content: ETSY shop erotica



## Tabitha (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/51337317/dr ... -series-of

Comments?


----------



## carebear (Aug 18, 2010)

my only comment is a question, really - why did you search on "nude+fishermans+wife" in the first place 

I think it's really neat.  I can picture in my mind's eye the kind of apartment in which it might be hung.  not mine - I'm too "earth" though.


----------



## krissy (Aug 18, 2010)

i love it. it is very unique and i love nude art. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL carebear. I'm just odd that way.

I had stumbled across it once upon a time and wanted to find it again to see how their sales were going. They sell very well.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 18, 2010)

The photos are love/hate for me. They are very arousing but the thought of a corpse on a naked body is also icky.


----------



## krissy (Aug 18, 2010)

i guess maybe they shouldn't state that it is a corpse, lol. i never even thought about it being dead until you said something though.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 18, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The photos are love/hate for me. They are very arousing but the thought of a corpse on a naked body is also icky.



Yeah, I think that's my issue.  Ick!  A dead, wet, slimy thing...yuck.


----------



## tomara (Aug 18, 2010)

I adore b/w photography..especially nude, but I would have picked a different prop ;-)


----------



## IanT (Aug 19, 2010)

I think because its different and I havent seen it before its intriguing in a sort of mermaid way.... it looks cool in the picture, but if I was that model id be seriously grossed out... .having been raised in the restaurant industry and seeing and cleaning enough seafood to feed a nation... ugggh



.....


But Id still buy them and hang them up... love nude art. My lady on the other hand not sure what she thinks of it...


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is another by the same photograph; "Mermaid's Corset."

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/30623533


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that they are all stunningly beautiful.  The octopus drapes so well and really enhances the female form.


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 19, 2010)

Kinda grows on ya, doesn't it?  Hope they warmed up the corpse first.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 19, 2010)

When I first viewed it a few months back I was disturbed. I am drawn more & more to it now. It is certainly provoking emotions, which I am sure was the intent. Erotica and fetish art often walk a fine line. That is what makes it so effective, IMHO.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 19, 2010)

On first glance I thought it was tendrils of wet hair, and Ian's right, very mermaid-ish.
I like it/them.

Edited to add, on the second one, Mermaids Corset...my DH said "lucky octopus".


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 19, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> On first glance I thought it was tendrils of wet hair, and Ian's right, very mermaid-ish.
> I like it/them.
> 
> Edited to add, on the second one, Mermaids Corset...my DH said "lucky octopus".



My husband would like to purchase a set :wink: .


----------



## Chay (Aug 19, 2010)

I like it, it's very nicely done.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> ChrissyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As set of what? The pics, or octopus (octopii???)


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 20, 2010)

He made the comment that they looked like tatoos.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Here is another by the same photograph; "Mermaid's Corset."
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/30623533



I would like this one better if you could see the model's face, and she was posing (looking away or something). It feels incomplete.

I do love the first set of pictures and think the whole idea is great.


----------



## BJBJ (Aug 24, 2010)

The artistic quality is pretty good-all I can say as I sit on my heffalump pregnant touchie is her rear-end had better be airbrushed or photoshopped.

Oh-and I don't think I could model for those pics as I don't particularly like the feel of "real tentacles" (ok ok...or ANY tentacles.)


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 24, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think  it is important you do not see her face. It makes it mysterious and anonymous. She can be anyone you like.


----------

